# The Bible Tool



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 16, 2009)

This is a pretty cool resource. Check out how you can use it to display parallel passages.

http://www.thebibletool.com/


----------



## Herald (Jul 16, 2009)

Neat.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jul 16, 2009)

I'll just stick with Bibleworks... it seems easier!


----------

